# Anyone use gunk?



## cyber_killer (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi everyone i am new here but i always have used GUNK engine degreaser? just woudered if anybody elsed used it? or if not why not?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

I used to use Gunk on my motorbikes always thought it was awesome, although i found it dulled the laquer on my rear wheel!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It's bloody strong stuff Gunk.

Used it to clean out my intake manifold, for regular use, I'd probably use something like Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner as it should go further with the dilution rates and keep the Gunk for super heavy duty use


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Is it still the same formulation as it was 25 years ago? A thick brown liquid that smells not unlike creosote? IIRC it contains/contained Coal Tar which is now banned as it's carcinogenic (so you can't buy creosote any more which is a shame as it smells looovely).

I used to use it on my motorbikes (25+ years ago) and always found that it left a white film behind.


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

Used it for years, and still use it if only on my bikes engine, thats only to get the smell it gives off after the bike has been given a good run after its all been washed.:lol: 
Gunk will stink your clothes up, will stain your driveway, the white reside that it leaves comes off with a good hot soapy wash afterwards though.
Jizer is just as good but doesnt stain as much or stink your clothes and skin for the next few days....:lol:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

skid said:


> Used it for years, and still use it if only on my bikes engine, thats only to get the smell it gives off after the bike has been given a good run after its all been washed.:lol:


So it wasn't just me then?

When I was still biking STP brought out a product called Flak that was awesome - miles better than Gunk or Jizer, but they stopped making it (at least everywhere near me stopped stocking it).


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

You cant beat the smell of Gunk on a hot engine, Autosol on the exhausts,Or a whiff of the old castrol R...........maybe its me showing my age


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

skid said:


> You cant beat the smell of Gunk on a hot engine, Autosol on the exhausts,Or a whiff of the old castrol R...........maybe its me showing my age


Mmmmm, Castrol R. Do they still make it? If so, why do kids sniff glue when they could put Castrol R in their mopeds?   

I used to go to bike races at a small track near Preston (Longridge for those from that area - the track's long gone now though) which was in a sort of bowl (old quarry I think) and when they had the classic bikes on track the smell used to hang around for ages.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Castrol R is still around my mate uses it in his classic bike,heres a good tip for you if you like the smell of R then add a little to a oil burner and leave it burning in the garage 

heaven:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Wey hey....my fondness for the smell of Gunk is not unusual then :thumb: 
As above, I always used it on my bikes, lovely smell afterwards once the engine got hot.
Castrol R has to be the best automotive smell going, hot fresh oil can be good though, as could the smell of a new bike engine from when I worked in a dealers...


----------



## pete79 (Feb 13, 2007)

i know a girl in work who was proud about using it on hers wheels.i didn't say anything.lol


----------

